# Meet my little Noel.



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Noel is a chihuahua I adopted from a rescue organization. Her mother was heavily pregnant with her and her siblings when she was rescued from a puppy mill during a raid. Sadly, because of the neglect the mom suffered from her "owner" at the puppy mill, most of the puppies didn't survive and were stillborn. 

Luckily, Noel was one of the few, if not the only one, that survived. As a result of her most likely being inbred, she has luxating patellas in both of her knees. That means her knee caps pop out of joint every now and then and she yelps. We have to try and keep her weight down to help with that as less weight stressing the joints will cause less problems. She also reverse sneezes a lot. Especially when she gets excited or drinks too much.

She is quite the little diva. She refuses her food if someone else is getting a different and better smelling diet (like when we foster young puppies and they get wet food mixed in with their dry) and also sometimes just won't eat unless she feels like it. She also seeks out the softest place in the room to nap, and loves to sit in your lap or just be held, up and away from the other dogs. She also hates to have her picture taken.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

> She also reverse sneezes a lot. Especially when she gets excited or drinks too much.


 Yeah my mom's dog does that... It's so common in squishy-faced dogs and small dogs. Gurgi did it too o_o it's a weird and scary sound lol.

But Noel is so cute!! ^^ I am not partial to...that type of small dog... Only because I've had bad experiences, BUT they are cute =D


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I think she is one of the most well adjusted chihuahuas I've ever met. I think the key is to socialize them when they are young. Then they don't become snappy and bitey all the time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That explains why they are always snappy :lol: They're coddled here, and "fragile" so no one gets to socialize with them :/


----------

